# APG - Auspac Resources



## sallie (6 July 2005)

APG is on a good steady rise....

I think the announcment we've been waiting for is imminent... there has been some great consolidation!

Any ideas whats happening here?


----------



## enigma13 (3 April 2006)

*apg - bloodbath over?*

This little penny dreadful has seen its major shareholder JP Morgan Nominees offloading its small cap stocks. As a result the SP has taken an absolute pounding to be languishing now at 2c with a low of 1.4c. The 20 million share overhang has now been absorbed which should see the share price recover.

When they finally secure a deal with their synthetic rutile plant, the current SP will seem an absolute bargain.  It has been a long time coming but it does appear to be getting closer.

MD is again overseas talking to the interested party.

Do your own research, there have been many patient and possibly frustrated investors but certainly worth a look at these prices.


----------



## ozewolf (3 October 2006)

*APG*

Not much news   re APG, however the stock is going north fast...
Tipping 0.065 by end october...


----------



## ezyTrader (4 October 2006)

Austpac signs agreement for the ongoing development of the
ERMS SR synthetic rutile process
Announcement: 11 September 2006



> Austpac Resources N.L. is pleased to announce it has signed a Research Agreement with BHP Billiton to continue the ongoing development of the Company’s ERMS SR technology for the production of high grade synthetic rutile and the direct reduced iron co-product (DRI). Under the agreement, BHP Billiton will provide funds for:
> • the commissioning and operation of the equipment designed to prove
> Austpac’s proprietary continuous metallisation process, which is now in the
> final stages of construction at the Newcastle plant,
> ...




Hope that gives you some answers SevenFX...


----------



## SevenFX (4 October 2006)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Hope that gives you some answers SevenFX...




Thanks ezyTrader, I been watchin it Channel bet 0.048-0.054, but going sideways today.... which I sure some traders are making money in that range.

I'm sure I posted here, can someone tell me where my post is gone....have I been naughty again  ...?????


----------



## SevenFX (4 October 2006)

You picked a winner ezyTrader, certainly is good movement today...


----------



## ozewolf (4 October 2006)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Austpac signs agreement for the ongoing development of the
> ERMS SR synthetic rutile process
> Announcement: 11 September 2006
> 
> ...




thanks SevenFX...things we already should know, however I have no idea why this stock is moving so fast.
I checked their home page and still no valuable informtion re the above...

Regards
Ozewolf


----------



## rickaroonie (6 October 2006)

Hello people. Just became a member as I've been off the net for about 2 years. Have been a holder of apg for about 5, 6 years. This has been one frustrating stock. Been to all the agm's. I like these guys and have every confidence they will make good. They've got bhb behin them and are very interested in thier technology. Apparently they've spent about 3 billion trying to do what apg has already done. Apg has another technology utilizing the steel dust that bhp spends millions on disposing each year. I know that everyone wants hard facts, I'm notvery good at this and I'm not a ramper. I hold apg. For really good stff go the hotcopper site. Their really excited about apg over there with lots of info. Good luck to all that hold apg


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2006)

Any thoughts on APG today, as buyers seller volume ratios look good but not much movement.... sellers seem to be holding strong though

However buyers seem to be moving their positions up from high 5's to low 6's...???? IMO

It certainly looks better though than some others that are falling DYL, AAR, BGF

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Knobby22 (13 October 2006)

I own a few bought two months ago so am very happy.
We won't hear anything for a little while yet but the important thing is that it appears the technology will be backed, more contracts will be signed and this little company will do OK.


----------



## StockyBailx (18 October 2006)

Damn site good  commomity and resource Austpac. Put $10,000 @ 555555 now holding $27,195.20. Rather excellant holding considering APG,s academic acclumation.


----------



## juddy (8 November 2006)

have grabbed some of these this morning on the swing low and break of the small ascending triangle.


----------



## juddy (14 November 2006)

nice symmetrical triangle forming here. Watch for break of upper trendline on volume.


----------



## juddy (15 November 2006)

broken out now, up 10%.


----------



## juddy (15 November 2006)

chart


----------



## juddy (15 November 2006)

well the volume increased greatly during the latter half of the day and it finished just a tick off its high. News coming or traders?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 November 2006)

A tad slower off the mark, in at 7.9c.
Lets see how it goes Juddy


----------



## juddy (16 November 2006)

still chugging higher FB, speeding ticket must be due soon.


----------



## ozewolf (6 December 2006)

*Austpac*

APG is loosing ground fast..
Anyone know what's behind the fall..


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2006)

Too many traders were infesting this stock, getting them all burnt on good news. 

I have added 75% to my long term holding at 61c now the short termers have all gone. Should get the gold deal, the BHP deal, the full scale plant go ahead, etc. 

Looking forward to a good year.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 January 2007)

Hi folks,

APG ... as requested, here's some astroanalysis, 
over the next few months ... must say there's
other stocks out there, with a more promising
outlook, especially in the first third of 2007:

   01-30012007 ... underlying negative cycle 
      may result in flat-to-down trading.

   12-15012007 ... significant negative cycle

   16-17012007 ... positive spotlight on APG  

      26012007 ... difficult aspect - finances

      01022007 ... difficult news expected here
                   & make note of closing price.

   16-19022007 ... 2 difficult aspects here, may
      bring negative news ... finance-related.

      23022007 ... short, aggressive rally ???

      02032007 ... difficult news expected here
& compare closing price, with 01022007 = same ???

      15032007 ...  difficult news expected here
& compare closing price, with 01022007 = same ???

      16032007 ... difficult aspect - finances ??

      03042007 ... difficult aspect 

   09-10042007 ... 2 opposing cycles here, may
   bring good financial news, yet trade flat         ???

      08042007 ... difficult aspect 

      26042007 ... difficult aspect and news???

APG should improve in May, August and September,
but 06-10122007, is looking very negative ... 

Hope this helps you some.

 happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... there will be easier stocks to  trade, in 2007 ... !~!


----------



## SevenFX (22 January 2007)

Certainly some good no's today for APG...


----------



## gresim25 (23 January 2007)

forming a nice breakout today


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 February 2007)

I did a short term trade on this a few months ago, checking today I find if I held I'd be up 250%     
Lesson to learn, if you do short term trades don't keep track of them.   --- no that's not right.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 March 2007)

This company is performing so well! Must be some insider knowledge regarding whether BHP will take a stake.

Any one else have them? My stake has grown quite large


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 March 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> APG ... as requested, here's some astroanalysis,
> over the next few months ... must say there's
> ...




Hmmmmm rally started on 20th Feb, nice work Astro Yogi!


----------



## Jus (8 March 2007)

Rumours' everywhere, ann. will be released soon. Buy in before BHP steps in. You won't be sorry, I promise


----------



## Jus (10 March 2007)

With current supports, I'm optimistic APG can reach .25 or even .30 next week. They have good world class technology and good management team. Not selling till they hit $1...hehe  

Just an opinion.


----------



## Jus (13 March 2007)

Breakout from .17 - .18, hit a high of .205, close at .20 More breakout predicted in the coming days as anticipation builds up towards BHP deal/China gold project. Last call, all onboard??


----------



## Povesa (20 March 2007)

The SP seems to be heavily bashed by negative accounts report issued on 16/03/2007. Not sure if fundamentals of the company are still OK.


----------



## Povesa (21 March 2007)

Looks like APG has reached bottom yesterday at c13.5.
It's up by 7% atm


----------



## Jus (5 April 2007)

*APG*

How long can she holds in current position .155-.16? Volume getting weaker each day. Has BHP make up their minds? Is it gonna be the greatest news for APG holders... company making?


----------



## chatty (28 June 2007)

it looks to me that this stock is heading north now.  Have been consolidated for a while and now the volume is coming.


----------



## IdreamBig (28 June 2007)

It is good volume, although half is on the sell side seems there is a barrier at  .13-.14, once .15 is broken we will see a run north. we have to remember the fundamentals are good with this stock, BHP major holder and a significant announcement in regards to operations is due within the next month..

would love to here what other holders have to say on this stock, lets get this APG boulder rolling after all the more info we can put together the more accurate we trade.

- jase


----------



## CATAPILLAR (27 October 2007)

*APG  Austpac Resources N.L.*

Does anyone else who owns APG wonder if the share is ever going to return to it's healthy .14-15c mark. The annual report seemed to be positive and having BHP on board is promising but the share just keeps going south.

Cat


----------



## Knobby22 (28 October 2007)

*Re: APG  Austpac Resources N.L.*



CATAPILLAR said:


> Does anyone else who owns APG wonder if the share is ever going to return to it's healthy .14-15c mark. The annual report seemed to be positive and having BHP on board is promising but the share just keeps going south.
> 
> Cat




I thought the annual report was excellent.

If the pilot plant operates as possible early next year then the company may be rerated. APG will need more funds to build the major plant though. This hopefully will come from BHP and existing investors. The future raising is what is keeping the price down. 

I am quite bullish.


----------



## daggs (30 October 2007)

Reading through reports I noticed APG is due to announce thier aggreement the chinese gold  JV any day now.

This is from ann on sep 5,

In China the commercial arrangements are being finalised to allow drilling for significant Carlin-style sulphide gold mineralisation beneath operating gold mines in Guangxi Province. Sampling of exposed sulphide mineralisation at these mines was highly encouraging. The project is owned by a private Chinese company which will contribute significant technical data, including drill results, local operational expertise and valuable contacts with government. The targets are located in the highly prospective “Golden Triangle”, which also contains the 4.6 million ounce gold deposit being mined by Sino Gold. It is now expected that binding agreements will be completed within two months.


Hopefully good news coming to support the SP until the trial plant is commissioned.


----------



## SevenFX (9 November 2007)

Early morning move, but little volume, hence B n S standoff.

Up 23% on yesterdays close though.

SevenFX


----------



## jdhd (18 January 2008)

Anybody out there still following.  Last post was a couple of months ago.  Plently to discuss. Multiserv announcement is huge IMO. Ten new staff employed and being trained.  Everything on schedule.....exciting stuff!!!


----------



## ColB (28 March 2008)

JDHD am still following with LITTLE interest having purchased $5k worth @ 13cents approx 3-4 months ago.  Like most of my other shares I'm waiting for them all to pick up.  I just hope all the so called experts are not right when predicting our all ords may drop to 4800 before things pick up again.  Happy Days!  [ColB]


----------



## SQUIDIANS (22 September 2008)

*APG - Titaium, Syn Rutile, Iron Pellets and more*

Is anyone on this forum following APG?

I have been in it for a few years with a reasonable size parcel which I have held for long term while occasionally I trade on a weakness or strength in the stock as it occurs.

To me it appears that good things are happening but I would be interested to hear your views.


Cheers


----------



## SQUIDIANS (22 September 2008)

Hi sallie,

there seems to be a lot of news comming.


BHP and Multiserve are both up there in the next two weeks as well as a  number of broking houses, insto's and merchant bankers.

This baby is getting ready to roll!

Cheers


----------



## Sunburnt (28 October 2008)

I have a parcel of these shares at 10c. Have thought about buying more but seems the sinking demand for iron ore will not help the share price in the short term. Probably will take some special news to get it "rolling"....do you know of any


----------



## Knobby22 (2 February 2009)

Latest cashflow report was interesting.
2 mil left.
900K needed for next quarter.

Demonstrtion plant - when optimised to run continually - should provide 7 mil a year profit. I just hope they don't run out of cash before it is running.
K22


----------



## targav 8 (8 July 2009)

When am i going to be a millionaire holding this stock? i had it for more than twenty years.


----------



## targav 8 (10 September 2013)

:1zhelp:







targav 8 said:


> When am i going to be a millionaire holding this stock? i had it for more than twenty years.




2013 still waiting....


----------



## Knobby22 (30 November 2014)

APG should makr a funding announcement to complete the plant this month.
I predict a big rise and have put some cash behind it as well as entering it into the stock picking competition.


----------

